# New Agent



## hideit

any thoughts or reviews on the new NEW AGENT?


----------



## Baldy

Who makes it and what is it Mr.Hideout? Post a picture if you have it. Thanks.


----------



## hideit

it is a Colt with no sights - just a groove and it is a bit lighter than the Defender


----------



## Baldy

Thanks for the info and I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Baldy

Here it is Mr.Hideout. It weights 25oz's and has 7rd mags and a 3" barrel. Looks like it could be a winner for packing. Of course the price tag is a little heavey at $885.


----------



## kansas_plainsman

How does it compare size-wise to the old Colt Mustang?









Colt Mustang .380


----------



## hideit

Colt Mustang	COLT DEFENDER or NEW AGENT 
Caliber	.380	45acp
Length	5.6	6.8
Height	3.9	
Width	1	
Barrel length 2.75	3
Magazine	6	7
Empty 23
$800 $900


----------



## LARRYSTARLING

It's hard to compare a Colt Mustang in .380 to a Defender or New Agent in .45ACP. If it were my choice I always would opt for the larger caliber. And Mustangs have achieved a somewhat collect ability status and are getting pretty dang expensive. Almost to the cost of a Nib Defender..........


----------

